# [Found workaround] DMA not working in 2.6.x

## neerolyte

Ok my ide chipset is enabled in my kernel (linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r5, or latest gentoo-dev-sources) and DMA is still broken :S

```
gibble/usr/bin#hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

I have tried a number of different kernels, and I am considering changing back to 2.4.x, any suggestions before I do (It's a pain to change between 2.6 and 2.4 because my SATA drives move from /dev/sdx to /dev/hdy...and there doesn't seem to be a pattern to it)?Last edited by neerolyte on Mon Dec 06, 2004 5:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

neerolyte,

Yopu probably don't have your kernel set up quite right or DMA would be enabled at boot time. No messing with hdparm required.

----------

## tuam

- What chipset is it (what board) ?

- What did you select in the kernel config (which drivers, modules) ?

- What does dmesg tell you about your chipset?

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## neerolyte

 *tuam wrote:*   

> - What chipset is it (what board) ?

 

Albatron PX865PE PRO: http://www.albatron.com.tw/english/it/mb/specification.asp?pro_id=52

 *tuam wrote:*   

> - What did you select in the kernel config (which drivers, modules) ?

 

I enabled "Intel PIIXn chipsets support" (on advice from lspci that it was an ICH5 chip) under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" as static (not module) code.

 *tuam wrote:*   

> - What does dmesg tell you about your chipset?

 

Sorry for spam, but I didn't know what to look for.

```
(usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5640

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f74b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff7400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2406.589 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513440k/524224k available (3410k kernel code, 10252k reserved, 1136k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4751.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=2375680)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.10 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 4800.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400256)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (9551.87 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb180, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Starting balanced_irq

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV31 Board - p162-2n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e780

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce7b6, set palette = c00ce820

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0900000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 3100 status 786d advertising 0501.

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 49 at 0xa000, 00:0A:48:05:10:FB, IRQ 20.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD400BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

ide1: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ata_piix: combined mode detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata: 0x1f0 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xF008 irq 15

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 1 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3200822AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p4 < p5 p6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e087a000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49900 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 at 0xfc001000, irq 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 HUB0 UAR1 UAR2 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USBE MODM 

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 45e1.

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found
```

----------

## Attalya

There is a problem with kernel 2.6.9 and controllers IDE PIIX,In kernel.org,  I have been able to read in channgelog of new kernel -2.6.10- , they say it to have corrected.

----------

## neerolyte

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> There is a problem with kernel 2.6.9 and controllers IDE PIIX,In kernel.org,  I have been able to read in channgelog of new kernel -2.6.10- , they say it to have corrected.

 

Ok, thank you.

Seeing as I can't find a 2.6.10 kernel in portage that isn't mm-sources (and mm-sources is telling me to wait until they fix problems with nvidia) I'll just wait until gentoo-dev-sources bumps up a version.

----------

## desertstalker

development-sources is at 2.6.10-rc2 at the moment.

----------

## Attalya

thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bob P

fwiw, i had the same dma problems in 2.6.9 because i have a Dell Optiplex with a "blacklisted" chipset.  i managed to get around the DMA problem by enabling both PIIx AND generic IDE support.  looking into what was going on, one of them recognized the blacklisted DMA chipset and forced DMA off, but by loading the ohter one, i was able to turn DMA back on in spite of the blacklisted chipset status.

----------

## Bob P

FYI, a search for the string "DMA blacklisted" pops up some good threads.  HTH.

----------

## neerolyte

just thought i would mention i tried enabling all of the chipsets, no luck...i tried just using the piix module and just the generic one...no luck. dmesg mentions nothing of loading the code no matter what i use...

any idea where i can get a list of the blacklisted chipsets?

----------

## neerolyte

ok tried some live cd kernels:

2004.3

whatever the default kernel is - DMA fails!

2004.0

SMP (2.6.1 I think) - DMA fails!

gentoo (2.4.something) - omg DMA works!

----------

## MK

Had quite a few problems with 2.6.9 myself, problems which didn't exist in 2.4 and early 2.6 series, but all are fixed in 2.6.10rc2, so you could always try 2.6.10, it's a lot better than 2.6.9 imo (since it's a bugfix release only) even if it's still rc.

----------

## neerolyte

 *MK wrote:*   

> Had quite a few problems with 2.6.9 myself, problems which didn't exist in 2.4 and early 2.6 series, but all are fixed in 2.6.10rc2, so you could always try 2.6.10, it's a lot better than 2.6.9 imo (since it's a bugfix release only) even if it's still rc.

 

I am running 2.6.10 atm...

```
20:55:01 gibble~$uname -a

Linux gibble 2.6.10-rc2 #8 SMP Fri Nov 26 18:53:15 EST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Oh and DMA didn't work in 2.6.1

----------

## Bob P

 *neerolyte wrote:*   

> any idea where i can get a list of the blacklisted chipsets?

 maybe at kernel.org?  those are the guys who do the blacklisting, afaik.

i haven't ever seen the blacklist.  dsd (a developer) looked into the situation for me in the bug report that is referenced in one of those threads you'll find if you do the DMA blacklist search.

----------

## Ian Goldby

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> There is a problem with kernel 2.6.9 and controllers IDE PIIX,In kernel.org,  I have been able to read in channgelog of new kernel -2.6.10- , they say it to have corrected.

 

They have indeed. I'm on mm-sources 2.6.10-rc2-mm3 and compiling in "Intel PIIXn chipsets support" has seen my disk access jump from 3.63 MB/sec to 27.46 MB/sec - that's a factor of 7.5x speedup!

Thank you very much for this thread!

(P.S. Who would have thought that PIIXn was the same chipset as i810?)

----------

## neerolyte

it's weird that development sources 2.6.10 didn't speed my drive up  :Sad: 

anyone know how to get mm sources working with nvidia cards?

----------

## neerolyte

hmmm bios option "SATA Mode: Enhanced Mode" makes DMA work on all drives (well at least in the 2.6.10 kernel i'm running atm) only problem is no matter what I do grub won't pick up my SATA drives, this is ok for booting linux as linux is all on the IDE drive and once the kernel loads my SATA drives are under /dev/sdx but it means I can't boot windows without altering the bios each time :S

oh well it's a start

ps. I found that suggestion on another forum, sorry lost the link.

----------

